# RIP Rhoda



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

I recently lost one of my dearest cat-neices.

Rhoda, a tiny dilute calico, entered the life of a friend of mine 18 years ago as a young stray with an attitude, and though she found a home, she never did lose the attitude. She would decide if you were worthy on any given day, and if you weren't, nothing you could do would win her favour. Some days she loved me, other days she hated me, and of course, I love this in a cat, so Rosie was always "my girl" when I visted. There were eventually more cats added to the home (all boys), but Rhoda was always the grand lady, making spectacular leaps onto counters and shelves until her last six months or so. Nobody messed with her and came away unscathed. She ruled the roost, and always had the highest perch and brought home the biggest chipmunks for the humans.

Last year, Rhoda was diagnosed hyperthyroid and a poor candidate for radioactive iodine therapy because of her age and personality. She grew to tolerate her tapazole, but started to display signs of kidney failure. She had been slowing down for the last couple of months, preferring to stay indoors sleeping instead of roaming the barn. Last week, my friends found her curled up in "her" chair...she had died peacefully in her sleep. It was very sad, but Rosie had a long and happy life full of companionship (when she felt like it) and free reign of the farm. We'll all miss you, Rhoda...the little, desultory hiss that you'd give people when it wasn't "their" day, the little chirp that let everyone know that your mouth was full of yummy, delicious rodent, and the cool glare that you gave us all from the top shelf of the breakfront, perched calmly in the middle of thousands of dollars worth of antique china while the people freaked out.

Rest in Peace, Rhoda.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh im so sorry


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a little character Rhoda was. I'm sure she gave your friend many years of entertainment. And I'm sure it was a privilege for you to know her. I'm glad she slept away without suffering.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

What a beautiful little lady. I'm so sorry, Gudewife


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aw, thats very sad, at least she went peacfully, sounds like she led a wonderful life, im very sorry


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

What a beautiful cat. Awful sorry to hear of her passing but 18 years was a long time to have a friend. Your Rhoda sounds exactly like our Mitsie who was also a Calico. matter of fact they could have come from the same family.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Awwww...what a sweet eulogy.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

I am very sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh, what's a pity... I am so sorry... it's always so difficult to loose best friend... your cat looks very beautiful...


----------

